#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 『雪地靈犬Balto』真正的故事

## 沃飛爾

雪地靈犬Balto的故事大部分的獸友都知道吧
一隻阿拉斯加雪橇狗狗冒著生命危險用送白喉疫苗拯救村莊

但目前大家所知道的故事是由『環球公司』所改編的版本
.............................
真實的Balto他並不是這次運送的領隊犬
本次事件中，由於記者報導有誤，使得人們口耳相傳的領隊犬變成BALTO，為一隻年輕的愛司基摩犬(Balto並不是領隊犬)

實際的領隊犬則是TOGO，當時TOGO已經十歲多，在長程跋涉完成任務後，便因腿傷退出雪橇賽，送至緬因州怡養天年，並於1929年12月死亡。TOGO的遺體現存放於博物館中
................
雖然BLATO並非當時的領隊犬，但他在雪橇領隊裡表現出眾，因此被傳為拯救村民的關鍵人物

Balto和他的主人

*真正的Balto*

1933年在Balto的死亡以後，他的遺骸被製成標本，並且捐贈了克利夫蘭自然歷史博物館。

..........................................
真的有這件事，真的有這隻狗，雖然Balto並不是當時的領導犬，但因為表現出眾，因此Blato被認為是此次行動成功的關鍵

後來在記者、媒體、阿拉斯加州政府和環球影城的渲染下成為全國眾所皆知的英雄人物

...............................
真實的Balto其實並沒有狼、犬混血，而是一隻雪橇犬（哈士奇的阿拉斯加種）Blato在年輕時就被閹割了，所以也沒有後代

現行所知道的『雪地靈犬』故事是來自於在1995年『環球影城』的改編版

...............................................................
資料來源：
維基百科
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balto

為全英文版，沒有支援中文功能，但配合『迷你筆』閱讀起來還不算困難（用網頁翻譯的會翻的超怪的，建議是去閱讀原文）

----------


## TYPHOON

好驚訝
沒想到電影改編這麼多
或者說是村民、媒體的渲染真的太誇張了
所以他也沒半途加入
STEEL也是虛構角色

那BALTO不會被列入N大歷史爛片中吧?

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

被...被閹割掉了冏rz，真是可憐的巴圖阿，其實人類很自私，總是將別的動物閹掉....

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 被...被閹割掉了冏rz，真是可憐的巴圖阿，其實人類很自私，總是將別的動物閹掉....


在一群雪橇犬裡，只有領隊犬能保留生殖的能力

要是一隊雪橇犬裡面有兩隻以上的雄犬的話（雪橇犬通常由雄犬組成），他們會因為不服彼此的領導而大打出手爭個高下
這樣會影響到犬隊的行動，所以會閹掉其他非領隊犬的雄犬

.................
古時戰馬也會閹割，因為軍隊裡要是戰馬在戰爭時發情的話，會影響到軍隊的行動
所以通常會閹割不重要的雄馬（運送馬、斥候馬....等）

Balto因為當初不是被特地培育的領隊犬
所以他在年輕時就被閹掉了。只是沒想到他後來會變成傳奇

----------


## FUATORU

我覺得只要故事內容好看就好了

講究這麼多會很累....

而且如果只是單純只講的雪橇犬運送藥物的故事應該也很無趣

多加一點其他的角色 故事會比較好進行

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

媒體跟民眾的力量真的可怕阿..

不過就跟樓上說的故事內容精采就好了。

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 好驚訝
> 沒想到電影改編這麼多
> 或者說是村民、媒體的渲染真的太誇張了
> 所以他也沒半途加入
> STEEL也是虛構角色
> 
> 那BALTO不會被列入N大歷史爛片中吧?


其實就歷史的角度來說............*YES*
不過就故事內容和豐富度來說，是OK的啦！
也是因為『環球』的一改，Balto的故事才會風迷全球阿！




> 我覺得只要故事內容好看就好了
> 講究這麼多會很累....
> 而且如果只是單純只講的雪橇犬運送藥物的故事應該也很無趣
> 多加一點其他的角色 故事會比較好進行


其實這就是真實故事和改編成傳奇的差異阿！

就像『三國志』.......死板板的記錄事情，沒人要看的的正史，羅貫中的『三國演義』反而超精采的，改編的人一堆

『大唐西域記』........沒人要看的玄焋的回憶綠，後來被改編成家喻戶曉的『西遊記』

其實在環球影城『雪地靈犬』之前，這故事只是還好而已（狗狗拉雪橇送藥）
只是後來記者誤傳，故事也在民間也越來越精采

後來環球影城加油添醋一番把他改編成故事內容超豐富的動畫，才變成轟動全國的超感人的故事，也就是大家所看到的故事版本的樣子啦！...XD

----------


## 小尾

其實這個真實的故事我很早就知道了，不過並不會就不喜歡Balto
還有媒體的力量真的不能小看。

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

贊成小尾說的~

雖然事實是殘酷的~電影雖改的並非真正是事實
即使沒有看到真實的她們~但能從電影裡渺茫的看出她們的活躍
至少也帶來真正的情況吧

疑問的事~雖然真正的領導犬是TOGO!!但是電影沒有他~這應該很不尊重吧

----------


## 浪之狼

媒體的影響能力果然不容小看@@
雖然這樣我還是很喜歡Balto,卡通麻
好看就好...雖然改編了好多喔@@

----------


## 與狼共舞

驚訝的說！！！  我最近還看了3遍呢 覺得劇情很好。。。。    其實 你們看過 《忠犬八公的故事》 的那個  那只狗也是後來被渲染的！！！不渲染 就不能成英雄把，。。

----------


## ghos01128

只是喜歡而去看,如此簡單的理由
後來還有出續集,不過劇情都是假的了
雖然這樣但還是不錯看,在續集的部份BALTO有小孩了  :jcdragon-shock:  
而且有出現狼呢!!
小獸很敗家的買了回來= =有興趣的獸友也去看看吧

----------

